# Ram No Longer Dodge?



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I guess I am out of the loop here. I just read that Dodge is no longer the "owner" of their truck line. Ram is now it's own brand. When did this happen?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

And I think Jeep is made by Fiat now. 

I've seen and heard commercials where Dodge is not used with Ram. As in "the new Dodge Ram". Now it's just Ram. Not sure what's up with that.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Its been that way since 2010 I think. Ram also has the Dakota line.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

They launched "Ram" into a standalone brand instead of being a model of Dodge. The brand is still owned and manufactured by Chrysler. The only difference is marketing.


----------



## Red_Rattler (Feb 28, 2001)

Its so the dealerships that are chrysler or jeep only (dont have dodge cars to sell) can still offer a truck on the lot without having to buy the who brand. smart move on their part. Thats why Chevy has GMC


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

"Ram" trucks still have the Dodge logo on the interior. they created the Ram brand so that ram trucks would keep their own identity and not start looking too much like the Dodge vehicles on the road.


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

V_Scapes;1538010 said:


> "Ram" trucks still have the Dodge logo on the interior. they created the Ram brand so that ram trucks would keep their own identity and not start looking too much like the Dodge vehicles on the road.


It's interesting that Ram trucks look so much like the Dodge vehicles on the road.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

V_Scapes;1538010 said:


> "Ram" trucks still have the Dodge logo on the interior. they created the Ram brand so that ram trucks would keep their own identity and not start looking too much like the Dodge vehicles on the road.


Not anymore. 2013 they did away with it.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

Did away with what, the logos?


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

All the logos interior and exterior all say RAM. I test drove a 2013 Ram 1500 Fri and is sharp. Look for the HD line up in the first quarter. Great move on Diamler Chrysler part bc MOPAR has more of an influence in the RAM line up.


----------

